# Approaching the Teacher



## newGuy12 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greetings!  

I am about to approach a Kempo Shihan (via email) for consideration as a student.  And I'm as nervous as a little kitten!  First impressions are important.  I wish that the best protocol was laid out somewhere, but, if it is, I cannot find it!

In any event, if I receive instruction, I guess we'll see if this 41 year old man can still move! 

This is an impressive site, I might add, and if any senior students (of any martial arts) have any pointers to give me regarding the first contact / first visit, any feedback will be welcomed.




High Regards,

Robert


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, as an instructor, I have never turned away an interested person who truly wants to learn - so if the person you are approaching is a good instructor, you shouldn't have any problems, and if not... well... the reaction will tell you things you need to know.

Good luck!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  What Kacey said is spot on. Good instructors instruct because they love their art enough to pass it on to others.  Having to beg anyone for the time is usually not a good sign.  If, however, your first contact is more of "I'm interested in learning your style, what can you offer me?" kinda thing and the potential instructor does his/her best to make you feel welcome then that's great.  Martial arts are a lifelong pursuit (no matter what point in life you start) and the relationship with the instructor will be crucial to your enjoyment of your training.  If you don't enjoy training you simply won't train.  I wish you the absolute best of luck and look forward to following your training here on the board.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 7, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Welcome aboard!  What Kacey said is spot on. Good instructors instruct because they love their art enough to pass it on to others.  Having to beg anyone for the time is usually not a good sign.  If, however, your first contact is more of "I'm interested in learning your style, what can you offer me?" kinda thing and the potential instructor does his/her best to make you feel welcome then that's great.  Martial arts are a lifelong pursuit (no matter what point in life you start) and the relationship with the instructor will be crucial to your enjoyment of your training.  If you don't enjoy training you simply won't train.  I wish you the absolute best of luck and look forward to following your training here on the board.


I agree with the 1st two replies. I was in you shoes when I started in SKK. I was nervous about calling and talking to the instructor. After a brief intro about himself and the school he asked me to come in for a private lesson. So, I sent in even more nervous than before I called. He was an awsome person very open, very friendly and very passionate. Thats was one of the biggest reasons why I chose to study with him. 

B


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 7, 2007)

That was FAST!  (Why does that somehow NOT surprise me -- a forum where all of the users are martial artists, and the responses are fast :ultracool)

As the British SAS say, "Who Dares Wins".  Now, time passes.  I may try to stretch a little -- _easily, carefully.

<thank goodness there is still some warm weather left to start practice!>

Thanks, all!
_


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi *newGuy12*, welcome aboard the good ship MartialTalk :tup:.

The very fact that you are concerned about making a good impression speaks well of your intent from the start.

The best approach is to be perfectly 'normal' and 'practical' in your initial contact, as you would be when seeking any training or service.

Express your interest in the style, perhaps elaborating on why you've focussed on that style in particular and explain a little about your background, primarily touching on whether you've done any martial arts before.

You don't need to do more than that until your first meeting face-to-face.

When that happens, a core detail to bear in mind is that any sensei of quality is actually going to be more inquistive about your background and personality than we Britishers are used to (I'm assuming nationality from your 'SAS' reference so forgive me if I'm off target).  

He/she'll be particularly focussed on why you want to learn a martial art, so don't be affronted if the questions get a touch pointed at first.

Best of luck and let us know how things develop :rei:.


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, Sukerkin.

Actually, I am in the USA.  I simply picked up the phrase "Who Dares Wins" from Andy McNab's book  Who Dares Wins.   Whenever I become a little stressed, I just say to myself,  "What would McNab and the lads do in a situation like this?"  (of course, they would take some action, not cower).

In any event, I have got my profile sorted out now.  As you can see, KempoGuy06 and I reside in the same city, though the school linked to by his profile is on the opposite side of the city than where I live.

Yes, people join martial arts schools every day.  This is not the same as the culture that one views in movies of old schools where the student must jump through many hoops. 

Oh, this exercise will do me so good.  Sitting on the rear end all day talking on the phone does little for the body!


----------



## Fushichou (Sep 10, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> I am about to approach a Kempo Shihan (via email) for consideration as a student.  And I'm as nervous as a little kitten!  First impressions are important.  I wish that the best protocol was laid out somewhere, but, if it is, I cannot find it!
> 
> In any event, if I receive instruction, I guess we'll see if this 41 year old man can still move!
> 
> This is an impressive site, I might add, and if any senior students (of any martial arts) have any pointers to give me regarding the first contact / first visit, any feedback will be welcomed.


I'm a student of a Kempo system that has dojo in Louisville.  If it's the Kiyojute Ryu dojo there (www.louisvillekempo.com) I'd highly recommend it, I haven't studied under that Shihan, but it's a small system and I've met and practiced with some of his students and it's a fine system and he has a reputation as a fine instructor.


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fushichou said:


> I'm a student of a Kempo system that has dojo in Louisville.  If it's the Kiyojute Ryu dojo there (www.louisvillekempo.com) I'd highly recommend it, I haven't studied under that Shihan, but it's a small system and I've met and practiced with some of his students and it's a fine system and he has a reputation as a fine instructor.



Oh, my!  I just got back from practice from the UofL school, and yes, it seems to be a perfect fit for me!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 25, 2007)

Never have any doubt. I can tell by your posts, you are worthy of his instruction. He will accept you for who you are and for who you want to become. Obviously you have done your homework, by approaching him you are in a sense respecting him. Brad


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 25, 2007)

First off welcome and secondly Surerkin makes a great point about you.



Sukerkin said:


> Hi *newGuy12*, welcome aboard the good ship MartialTalk :tup:.
> 
> The very fact that you are concerned about making a good impression speaks well of your intent from the start.
> 
> ...


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 25, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## tellner (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to add something to Kacey's excellent advice.

Don't add BS where it's not necessary.

Even the really good teachers put their pants on one leg at a time. If they demand craven subservience they're not worth your time. The relationship shouldn't be fundamentally different than what you have with any other teacher you have as an adult. It's good stuff. It's got depth. You can spend a lifetime on it. But it's really nothing magical. And the teacher is just a man or woman like everyone else.

Be interested. Be polite. Be open. Don't cop a bad attitude. Keep your BS detector turned on because Lord knows there's a lot of untreated effluent in the martial arts world.

When my wife was studying with Rick Faye a guy came into the school. He had just checked out a school in another system. The teacher, who demanded to be called "Assistant Regional Head Instructor, Sir!" before our hero had even signed up said "Study with me and I will teach you the secrets of the Universe." The guy didn't know much about martial arts, but he was a Wisconsin farm boy who could recognize cow flop without stepping in it. 

Rick, gentleman that he is, just smiled and said he didn't work that way. He got a new student on the spot.

Other than that welcome to the martial arts world. Have fun with your new hobby.


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you, tellner.

Well, at this point me and the other new student are pretty much "expected to be there", we know who the other students are and so forth, and neither of us have missed a class.  I am glad that there is another new student, because it makes the practice easy -- "go over there and practice those five holds" -- that sort of thing.

If I forget a motion or position, the other new student remembers, she has a good memory.

And, well, we have "picked a horse to ride", we are off now, learning the motions and so forth, and are accustomed to how things are done more or less, so it is very comfortable now!




High Regards,
Robert


----------



## Lynne (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations finding a school.  Sounds like you are comfortable.  Have fun!


----------

